# shift change



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just jumped up in fright at the sound of what I first thought was gunshot.

At least 10 men with passengers with have just gone along my street on misfiring motorcycles. Is this the secret police shift change?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Secret police? oo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Secret police? oo




Yes lots of secret police about.. we usually call them paid thugs


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes lots of secret police about.. we usually call them paid thugs


Oh how disturbing. I thought they were out with the last regime! Now that could mean that I might have problems getting a fake Egyptian ID - they might be watching me!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> Oh how disturbing. I thought they were out with the last regime! Now that could mean that I might have problems getting a fake Egyptian ID - they might be watching me!




Lol no way are they gone from the streets..you can see them daily.

Don't know if you are joking about a fake i.d but is really the last thing you want.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol no way are they gone from the streets..you can see them daily.
> 
> Don't know if you are joking about a fake i.d but is really the last thing you want.


 We employed an Egyptian young man who actually grew up in the States. He came to Egypt and loved it. He told me the absolute jawdropping he engineered when he went to Mogamma and asked for Egyptian citizenship. The guys there did not have a window for this one...he,he...


----------

